# Read a "new" word: "Temblor" this morning.



## Meanderer (Apr 26, 2015)

This morning's paper had the headline "Temblor Staggers Nepalese".  That word was unfamiliar to me, so I looked it up.

*temblor*


_noun_ tem·blor \ˈtem-blər; ˈtem-ˌblȯr, tem-ˈ\

*Definition of TEMBLOR*

*:* earthquake

See temblor defined for English-language learners 

*Examples of TEMBLOR



<a temblor knocked down many of the buildings in the village>

*
*Origin of TEMBLOR

Spanish, literally, trembling, from temblar to tremble, from Medieval Latintremulare — more at trembleFirst Known Use: 1876

*


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 26, 2015)

You`re obviously not from California LOL. That was one of our first spelling words in school-had to be. I experienced my first significant earthquake in the first grade,fifteen minutes before school was out for the day. Very frightening. My husband actually pronounces the word "tremblor",which makes me chuckle and really does describe the event better.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 26, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> You`re obviously not from California LOL. That was one of our first spelling words in school-had to be. I experienced my first significant earthquake in the first grade,fifteen minutes before school was out for the day. Very frightening. My husband actually pronounces the word "tremblor",which makes me chuckle and really does describe the event better.


You are right Mrs R, we don't get many earthquakes in PA, but I have always used the word tremor, to describe one.  On the day the Challenger blew up, while eating lunch in the truck, there was a slight tremor, that rocked the truck briefly.  They may become more common, due to fracking.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 26, 2015)

It was a new word for me. I found I had to resist putting an "r" after the initial "T".


----------



## oakapple (Apr 27, 2015)

Never heard it here either, but the UK is not known for violent earthquakes.


----------

